# 11 mile trip report?



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I haven't been personally, but a couple friends did, a couple times @ 900ish. Solid 4-4+ through most of the run, sticky holes some wood in play, they are better boaters than me and had a couple swims. I would like to see some photos or video...


----------

